# modenas yikes!



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey all

i just noticed i have not EVEN had my modena pair a week even and i think they are starting to n4est! you would think that with the move and everything they would want some time to get SEATLED! well i caught the big male picking up things on the ground and taking it to the carboard box i put up! i have not even made any nests or anything cause i just made thhe cage and i didnt think that they would start making a nest in like 5 days! One thing im concerned about is i got this pair from an auction and they look SO MUCH alike almost identicle does that mean they are related? i checked the band and one is 320 and one is 810 or something like that and i noticed the male has 2 bands one number band and one red band but i think maybe thats just to show people that hes a cock? im in canada so im kinda confused what numbers mean. When i got this pair at the auction i didnt even care if they were males or females but i guess they are one of each!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sounds like they are not from the same nest. But modenas have certion traits that they appear simular. Sounds like you will have eggs and young before long.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What color?*

What color and markings are they? Sounds like good birds. Guess they are getting into spring.


----------

